# Fun vid



## Janger (Feb 17, 2019)

Fun video. Neat to see some serious equipment. On the five axis machine is that a little 4 cylinder  engine block being made? 






I like the “pig”


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 17, 2019)

I love the pig @ 13:10 - I actually have a friend at work and she loves pigs and I promised to CNC her a pig (or maybe 3D print it).


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 17, 2019)

What is it that's so satisfying about seeing people achieve something with machinery? I get similar satisfaction out of watching snowblower videos.


----------

